# 2010 Olympic Winter Games



## Jennifer Coulter

Farley and I will be spending a week at the Winter Olympic Games in February. We will be stationed in Whistler.

Here is a link about the Canadian Avalanche Rescue Dog Association's involvement with the Games:
http://bc.rcmp.ca/ViewPage.action?siteNodeId=511&languageId=1&contentId=12678

From the link:

_"VANCOUVER: The Vancouver 2010 Integrated Security Unit (V2010 ISU) is pleased to have CARDA, the Canadian Avalanche Rescue Dog Association, join the ISU team on the hills of Cypress and Whistler Mountains and in the Callaghan Valley during the 2010 Olympic and Paralympic Games ready to assist in the safety and security of the public, Games and security personnel. This is nothing new for CARDA members and their dogs, which already spend time on the slopes of Whistler Blackcomb, Kicking Horse Mountain Resort and Fernie Alpine Resort, just to name a few.

CARDA is a volunteer, non-profit charitable organization whose members dedicate their time and expertise to saving lives of avalanche victims. Members are not just avid skiers who love dogs; they possess a multitude of skill sets. Dog handlers are registered with the Provincial Emergency Program (PEP) in British Columbia, are active members of a local mountain search and rescue team, hold valid Standard First Aid Certificates and have a minimum Canadian Avalanche Association (CAA) Level 1 avalanche certificate. They are skilled in mountaineering, are strong back country skiers and are proficient in handling their dogs. Other skills members may possess are advanced medical techniques and avalanche forecasting........"_

Also, an article in a Calgary paper about CARDA's involvement with the Games....there some cool pics and even some handsome GSD pics in there (pages 4-5)
http://www.myvirtualpaper.com/doc/sun_editions-calgary/wag_winter2009/2009121701/


----------



## Chris Michalek

that's cool!!!

But Dude, you should have your husband toss some miserable git off a cliff so you can find them and get famous. You could be this year's Tonya Harding or Richard Jewel. 

I might have an extra lead pipe in the garage if you need one.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Chris Michalek said:


> that's cool!!!
> 
> But Dude, you should have your husband toss some miserable git off a cliff so you can find them and get famous. You could be this year's Tonya Harding or Richard Jewel.
> 
> I might have an extra lead pipe in the garage if you need one.


...maybe then I can finally move out of the trailer park?
LOL


----------



## David Frost

That's really cool Jennifer. Make them give you all access passes. When you aren't on call, you can visit the different venues. I've worked bomb security at two Olympics (Los Angeles and Atlanta and one Pan American Game (Indianapolis). They gave us all access passes. It's really interesting to visit the different sports.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre

WAY cool, jennifer!! we will want all the inside "poop"


----------



## Konnie Hein

VERY cool!!!


----------



## Bob Scott

Frickin awesome!


----------



## Nicole Stark

Congratulations. How exciting!!


----------



## leslie cassian

That's so cool!!=D>

Saw you and Farley in the paper, too. Nice!


----------



## Ryan Cusack

Say hi to Gretchen Bleiler for me if you're anywhere near the half-pipes! \\/


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

LOL... I an honesty I really don't think she wants to be the new Tonya Harding. Enjoy Whistler, never been but from what I have seen it is absolutely strikingly beautiful.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

That is way cool; how did I miss it?


----------



## Harry Keely

Tell them to air more skiing, snow boarding and hockey on T.V. please:-({|=


----------



## kim guidry

Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## David Frost

CBS had a short piece on the avalanche dogs, Thursday night. Very interesting. They showed a dog finding a news person that was buried in a snow cave. It was really pretty neat except that it looked very cold and lots of snow and cold, with what I can only guess was cold.

DFrost


----------



## Harry Keely

David Frost said:


> CBS had a short piece on the avalanche dogs, Thursday night. Very interesting. They showed a dog finding a news person that was buried in a snow cave. It was really pretty neat except that it looked very cold and lots of snow and cold, with what I can only guess was cold.
> 
> DFrost


Sorry I missed that, would of like to seen that. David do you know of anymore postings on that.


----------



## David Frost

Harry Keely said:


> Sorry I missed that, would of like to seen that. David do you know of anymore postings on that.


No sir, I just happen to see it during the CBS news last night. 

DFrost


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Here is the link to that peice:
http://wdef.com/ski_slopes_at_winter_games_protected_by_rescue_dogs

It should be mentioned that dogs from Squaw Valley CA were invited by CARDA to provide back up positions to CARDA handlers in commemeration of the 50th anniversery of the Olympic games there. The Squaw handlers work to our Canadian standards and are CARDA members.

Peter York, who is in the vid with his Golden is my back up handler in Whister currently. He swaps out with someone else from Squaw tomorrow. It is nice for me to get to meet some of these handlers and share ideas and train together.

Having fun!


----------



## David Frost

even though you are working in the cold and snow, I'm jealous. 

DFrost


----------



## Carlos Machado

Unfortunately it's not cold enough I'm jealous of the weather and being there in any capacity right now hope you don't have any work to do. I worked a winter there a few years ago it was great.


----------



## Vi Shaffer

This is just great! I'm late on getting in on this discussion... been out of town on a search. And, as others have said give us more info!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Dude was SUPER lucky:
http://bc.rcmp.ca/ViewPage.action?siteNodeId=50&languageId=1&contentId=13559


----------



## Bob Scott

Great that things worked out without a loss of life.
Did You get involved?


----------

